# News & Current Events > Individual Rights Violations: Case Studies >  Orlando cop beats, breaks neck of 84 year old man.

## Anti Federalist

The reference to women that Grigg makes is to the 50 year old woman who was beaten by an OK police chief last month. A link to the video is at the site along with that story having been posted here.



*Assaulting Women and the Elderly: Our Heroic Police at Work* 

http://www.lewrockwell.com/blog/lewr...tml#more-65888

Posted by William Grigg on September 19, 2010 08:26 PM 

The initial police account of the September 18 incident that left 84-year-old Orlando resident Daniel J. Daley fighting for his life claimed that the elderly WWII veteran had struck an officer. The police had been summoned when Daley  who had enjoyed a couple of drinks at a nearby bar  confronted a tow truck operator who was impounding his car, which was parked in front of a grocery store.

Tim Scott, owner of The Caboose bar, told the Orlando Sentinel that Daley had a few drinks but wasnt out of control. After an officer materialized, Daley  according to multiple eyewitness accounts  touched the unidentified guardian of public order in a non-threatening fashion.

Physical conduct by a mere Mundane, of course, is an unendurable affront to the sanctity of such an exalted emissary of the State. As a result, according to Scott, the Hero In Blue hip-checked the guy and slammed his head into the pavement. Eyewitness Nicole Butler confirmed that account, saying that the elderly man was body-slammed to the pavement after he put his hands on the officers shoulders.

Lt. C. Laboo of the Orlando Police told the Sentinel that Daley had been drunk and belligerent and struck the officer, who merely reacted in self-defense. He also said that the elderly man had been hospitalized for some sort of laceration to the face.

Officials at Florida Hospital in Orlando offered a different assessment of Daleys injuries, describing the elderly man as in critical condition following emergency surgery to repair severed vertebrae.

Hes barely breathing and he might die, Daleys understandably infuriated son Greg told the Sentinel. Its hard to understand how something like this happened. It wasnt like he was going to fight the officer. Hes 84!

This is true, of course. But then again, nothing brings out the raw courage of an armed tax-feeder like an opportunity to thrown down with an unarmed octogenarian

----------


## BlackTerrel

An eye for an eye...

----------


## Cowlesy

Yeah you show those 84 year old WWII vets who is BOSS, Mr. Officer.

----------


## Live_Free_Or_Die

Nothing to see here folks.  It's business as usual.  Don't let any crazies foaming at the mouth for human justice get your riled up.  Return to your TV's, everything will be just fine.  The best representation free people can elect have it all under control.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Yeah you show those 84 year old WWII vets who is BOSS, Mr. Officer.


can't say what i want to say but it involves a very thick hemp twig!!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Yeah you show those 84 year old WWII vets who is BOSS, Mr. Officer.

----------


## Anti Federalist

///

----------


## surf

cop just wanted some paid vacation. nothing to see here, move along.

i'm sick and $#@!ing tired of hearing that touching one of these armed douchebags is _ASSAULT_. these are the guys that looked for fights in elementary school and got their asses kicked.

----------


## Matt Collins

> i'm sick and $#@!ing tired of hearing that touching one of these armed douchebags is _ASSAULT_.


Reminds me of the line in Braveheart that "an attack on one of the king's soldiers is just the same as an attack on the king"

----------


## MikeStanart

If only Americans had a deterrant to prevent occurances such as this.  What do police have to fear when their only punishment is paid vacation?

----------


## Uriel999

> If only Americans had a deterrant to prevent occurances such as this.  What do police have to fear when their only punishment is paid vacation?


how about the guillotine as an option.

----------


## pcosmar

> *If only Americans had a deterrant* to prevent occurances such as this.  What do police have to fear when their only punishment is paid vacation?


What do you think the attacks on the 2nd amendment are all about.

It ain't about wealthy duck hunters.

----------


## newyearsrevolution08

that is terrible

I am getting sick of the excessive force bull$#@! that keeps happening

I had one actually walk across traffic and put his hand out to stop me in the middle of traffic. He told me I swerved irratically. I asked him why would he simply walk across a busy road holding his hand out like that (assuming he would get the UNSAFE PART) which he replied that I need to be more careful.

I was confused because hell at least I was in a damn car and not walking across traffic like some jackass.

----------


## GunnyFreedom



----------


## youngbuck

> Yeah you show those 84 year old WWII vets who is BOSS, Mr. Officer.


 Kick his ass, Seabass! YEA!

----------


## crazyfacedjenkins

> *cop just wanted some paid vacation. nothing to see here, move along.*
> 
> i'm sick and $#@!ing tired of hearing that touching one of these armed douchebags is _ASSAULT_. these are the guys that looked for fights in elementary school and got their asses kicked.


HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH!!!! Upon reading such a ridiculous story my head would normally explode, but maybe I've heard this story one too many times or I'm drunk as $#@!, at this point I simply don't care.

Excellent line by the way.

----------


## squarepusher

horrific

----------


## Philhelm

Go police!!!  Another scumbag American citizen dealt with!  Hoorah!!!

----------


## Reason

disgusting

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Reminds me of the line in Braveheart that "an attack on one of the king's soldiers is just the same as an attack on the king"


Maybe resurrecting "_primae noctis_" might knock some of these idiots off the bench and into the game.

----------


## Dr.3D

The Mundane should know better than lay a hand on one of the royal guards.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The Mundane should know better than lay a hand on one of the royal guards.


Foolish Mundane.

----------


## fedup100

> If only Americans had a deterrant to prevent occurances such as this.  What do police have to fear when their only punishment is paid vacation?


It was suppose to be your gun, but that freedom has been taken away, oh sure you can still own one sometimes, but you better have it locked up and never ever use it to defend yourselves against one of the King's men.  You will be hunted down like a dog and murdered just like the Kane's.

So much for the right to bear, bare, wth?, well you get the picture,  arms.

----------


## CCTelander

I'm not even going to bother posting my usual.

Preaching to the choir is pointless. And the alarming number of people here who are not yet part of that choir won't be swayed by facts and reason anyway.

Maybe when it's one of their grandparents having his/her neck broken they'll catch on. But probably not.

But hey, in another 50 years or so, after the political junkies have gotten a few more "liberty candidates" elected, all will be made right.

In the meantime, lay back and enjoy it America.

Too few actually realize where the real power lies. Or are just too afraid to exercise it. It's perfectly natural, but sad nonetheless.

----------


## Dr.3D

Now I have to wonder why many if not all states allowing concealed carry make it mandatory when being stopped by the police, the person carrying the pistol notify the police that he is carrying.  Is this so the police can disarm the person before beating him up or is it so the police will know to be a bit more courteous to the person?

----------


## fisharmor

> how about the guillotine as an option.


Sooner or later, they're going to do it to the wrong person.
Someone with the will to do something about it, or who is related to someone who has the will.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I'm not even going to bother posting my usual.
> 
> Preaching to the choir is pointless. And the alarming number of people here who are not yet part of that choir won't be swayed by facts and reason anyway.
> 
> *Maybe when it's one of their grandparents having his/her neck broken they'll catch on. But probably not*.
> 
> But hey, in another 50 years or so, after the political junkies have gotten a few more "liberty candidates" elected, all will be made right.
> 
> In the meantime, lay back and enjoy it America.
> ...


When it happens, they'll remember, "Oh yeah, those crazy anti-cop nuts tried to warn me about this".

----------


## CCTelander

> When it happens, they'll remember, "Oh yeah, those crazy anti-cop nuts tried to warn me about this".



More likely they'll blame "those crazy anti-cop nuts" (TCACN) for creating an atmosphere that "forces" their noble protectors in blue to react to the actions of TCACNs in such a way as to result in these kinds of tragedies.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> More likely they'll blame "those crazy anti-cop nuts" (TCACN) for creating an atmosphere that "forces" their noble protectors in blue to react to the actions of TCACNs in such a way as to result in these kinds of tragedies.


*facepalm*

Yeah, you're probably right...

----------


## Matt Collins

Here is the story:
http://www.clickorlando.com/news/25076538/detail.html

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Here is the story:
> http://www.clickorlando.com/news/25076538/detail.html


You're going down old man.

I don't have a rage face that works for this story...

----------


## JK/SEA

Cop: Thanks for your service old man. Sorry about the neck thing. 

OK, who's next?

----------


## pcosmar

> I don't have a rage face that works for this story...


I do. Hope you never have to see it.

Very calm,, like a Poker Face.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Cop: Thanks for your service old man. Sorry about the neck thing. 
> 
> OK, who's next?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Here is the story:
> http://www.clickorlando.com/news/25076538/detail.html


 Glen Bradley ₢  0 minutes ago in reply to TrustyRuski 
                                       Yes, after all, we are mere mundanes, and they are the enforcers who serve our Masters. If we do not immediately collapse to our knees and start sucking the dirt from their boots they have every right, nay, a DUTY to put four slugs into our heads for thinking we are the sort of misbehaving "free" people that our nation's founders were. /sarc

What ever happened to the notion that cops are "public servants?" Now they have become "public overlords" with cattle prods and a mandate that says they can torture anybody they like, put anyone they want into the hospital, and kill at will and as a reward they will get a week's paid vacation!

Some of you just won't get it until it happens to you or one of your parents or children. I am praying that we get this nation turned around before you suffer from this, but I fear too many of you will continue to cheer on our own domestic Stasi enforcers until they day comes when they enforce their whim in a way that puts one of your own loved ones into the grave.

----------


## phill4paul

Anything I could think to write has already been said. As I've said before my "WTF" factor is worn out. Now it is just a steady building steam of

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Glen Bradley ₢  0 minutes ago in reply to TrustyRuski 
>                                        Yes, after all, we are mere mundanes, and they are the enforcers who serve our Masters. If we do not immediately collapse to our knees and start sucking the dirt from their boots they have every right, nay, a DUTY to put four slugs into our heads for thinking we are the sort of misbehaving "free" people that our nation's founders were. /sarc
> 
> What ever happened to the notion that cops are "public servants?" Now they have become "public overlords" with cattle prods and a mandate that says they can torture anybody they like, put anyone they want into the hospital, and kill at will and as a reward they will get a week's paid vacation!
> 
> Some of you just won't get it until it happens to you or one of your parents or children. I am praying that we get this nation turned around before you suffer from this, but I fear too many of you will continue to cheer on our own domestic Stasi enforcers until they day comes when they enforce their whim in a way that puts one of your own loved ones into the grave.


<<<Matt Collins clapping .gif>>>

----------


## Anti Federalist

Hey Glen, I'll wager that man was a Marine.

----------


## surf

the comments on the article are disturbing. "don't touch a cop"?

what are these guys - faberge eggs?

----------


## JK/SEA

> Hey Glen, I'll wager that man was a Marine.


Well there ya go then. An 84 year old Marine...i heard those guys should be beaten first. Then break their neck. Throw in a few hits with the taze, and your good to go.
I believe thats on page 5 of the HOW TO DEAL WITH OLDER MILITARY TYPES ON THE STREET handbook for cops.

----------


## phill4paul

> the comments on the article are disturbing. "don't touch a cop"?
> 
> what are these guys - faberge eggs?


  The comments are disturbing and I'd wager they are coming from the wifi at an Orlando donut shop.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The comments are disturbing and I'd wager they are coming from the wifi at an Orlando donut shop.


Thanks brother, you gave me my first ROFL of the day, and I needed it.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> the comments on the article are disturbing. "don't touch a cop"?
> 
> what are these guys - faberge eggs?


Is pissing, touching?

----------


## Matt Collins

> <<<Matt Collins clapping .gif>>>

----------


## Dr.3D

> the comments on the article are disturbing. "don't touch a cop"?
> 
> what are these guys - faberge eggs?


They probably just don't want their uniforms soiled by the skin oils of the Mundane.

----------


## Vessol

You know, I'm normally not a very cynical person, but everytime I post a story like this on Facebook or tell one of my friends about it. It always sickens me that everytime, 90% of the people make some excuse for the cop such as

"It's his fault for not listening to the cop"

"Well it's his fault for touching the cop"

----------


## Anti Federalist

> You know, I'm normally not a very cynical person, but everytime I post a story like this on Facebook or tell one of my friends about it. It always sickens me that everytime, 90% of the people make some excuse for the cop such as
> 
> "It's his fault for not listening to the cop"
> 
> "Well it's his fault for touching the cop"


What do those people say when a "no - knock" SWAT raid gets the wrong house and shoots the place up?

ETA - This is getting really out of hand.

I can recall, what was probably my first instance of critical reasoning as a very young child, learning about wartime Germany and people being rounded up and sent to death camps. I said to myself "why didn't they fight back, what did they have to lose?".

40 some odd years later and I'm seeing the answer right in my own back yard.

----------


## phill4paul

> Thanks brother, you gave me my first ROFL of the day, and I needed it.


   Just trying to keep sane myself.

----------


## pcosmar

> 40 some odd years later and I'm seeing the answer right in my own back yard.


Reality sucks.
I had the first gun put to my head by a cop when I was 16.
I was doing nothing but walking down a street to get a pizza.
It was a year before I even tried pot.

I have looked down a lot of barrels since then.


eta,16 was almost 40 years ago.

----------


## CCTelander

This is nothing but the logical and clearly predictable result of basing an entire society on the idea that it's OK to initiate force, to use violence, against innocent people in order to accomplish desirable ends.

It ain't going away until enough people resolve to relinquish that idea.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Reality sucks.
> I had the first gun put to my head by a cop when I was 16.
> I was doing nothing but walking down a street to get a pizza.
> It was a year before I even tried pot.
> 
> I have looked down a lot of barrels since then.
> 
> 
> eta,16 was almost 40 years ago.


I think I was 17 when I got my first nightstick to the back of the head for committing the crime of being a biker.

Do cops even carry them anymore or do they just taze you to death instead?

----------


## phill4paul

> I think I was 17 when I got my first nightstick to the back of the head for committing the crime of being a biker.
> 
> Do cops even carry them anymore or do they just taze you to death instead?


  Haven't seen one locally in a while. MACE, Tazer, Handgun. In that order depending on weather conditions and general mood of officer.

  Can't have them possibly soiling a government issued uniform now can we?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> and general mood of officer.


Had quite a heated meeting in my little home town's police board over that very subject.

It concerned the state and local guidelines for the "force continuum".

It used to be that the level of force used was vertical, in that if the "suspect" did "x" then the cop could respond with "y" and so on up the force scale until lethal force was used.

This was all thrown out the window two years ago, and the new "policy" is any amount force that is required to achieve "compliance" (exact wording) up to and including lethal force can be *used at any time for any reason*.

The new continuum is circular, not vertical, and the cop can choose whatever is in that compliance circle he feels like using.

Know who forced that change?

The Feds.

So now you know why people are getting $#@!ed up, beat down and killed by cops all over the place.

----------


## phill4paul

> Had quite a heated meeting in my little home town's police board over that very subject.
> 
> It concerned the state and local guidelines for the "force continuum".
> 
> It used to be that the level of force used was vertical, in that if the "suspect" did "x" then the cop could respond with "y" and so on up the force scale until lethal force was used.
> 
> This was all thrown out the window two years ago, and the new "policy" is any amount force that is required to achieve "compliance" (exact wording) up to and including lethal force can be *used at any time for any reason*.
> 
> The new continuum is circular, not vertical, and the cop can choose whatever is in that compliance circle he feels like using.
> ...


  How did the Feds force this change? Interested. I'd like to know which particular strong arm tactic was used so that I can check what is going on at my local level.

  This directly plays into the POS yahoo article we read.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> How did the Feds force this change? Interested. I'd like to know which particular strong arm tactic was used so that I can check what is going on at my local level.
> 
>   This directly plays into the POS yahoo article we read.


Same way the slimy mutherfuckers do everything else: they hold out wads of cash that they have extorted from the people and say, "do as you're told or we'll yank your federal Department of Homeland Security funding and you won't get any of these fat grants and the spiffy new toys (tanks, RPGs, "Claymore tazers", automatic weapons, laser sights, infrared cameras, level four body armor and so on).

----------


## phill4paul

> Same way the slimy mutherfuckers do everything else: they hold out wads of cash that they have extorted from the people and say, "do as you're told or we'll yank your federal Department of Homeland Security funding and you won't get any of these fat grants and the spiffy new toys (tanks, RPGs, "Claymore tazers", automatic weapons, laser sights, infrared cameras, level four body armor and so on).


  Yeah I knew that. I wasn't asking the right question.

  In what form did this directive take to change it from a x to y axis as opposed to a "compliance" directive. Was it an actual document sent to local police or something that was implied?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Yeah I knew that. I wasn't asking the right question.
> 
>   In what form did this directive take to change it from a x to y axis as opposed to a "compliance" directive. Was it an actual document sent to local police or something that was implied?


Roger that.

It was buried within a much larger and broader "overhaul" of the police/fed/surveillance nexus.

I know it came out of the local "Fusion Center", and for the life of me I can't recall the document name, most likely because, as I recall, it had a very innocuous, new age management, government blarg sounding title, something along the lines of:

_Completing the Synergy Loop for 21st century Law Enforcement: Initiatives for Improving the Local, State and Federal law enforcement communication ring._

Of course, it was "restricted" and I couldn't get a full copy.

Sadly, we didn't have an insider that could get the whole thing out, like they did with the _MIAC_ report.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Those "Fusion Centers" are the closest things to sulfurous pits of hell we can find on this side of the eternal night.

----------


## pcosmar

> Those "Fusion Centers" are the closest things to sulfurous pits of hell we can find on this side of the eternal night.


Eloquently Stated.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Orlando Police Prepare to Charge Victim of Police Assault* 

Posted by William Grigg on September 20, 2010 05:56 PM 

(many links at site)

http://www.lewrockwell.com/blog/lewr...tml#more-65975

Travis Lamont, the costumed government enforcer who assaulted Daniel Daley outside an Orlando bar on the morning of September 18, is 26 years old. His victim is 84 years old and uses a walker. Lamont, as a member of the state’s enforcement caste, was armed. Daley was not.

Eyewitnesses to the assault insist that the elderly man never harmed or threatened Lamont in any way. His “offense” was to grab the younger male’s shoulders to balance himself when he stumbled. This “assault” supposedly justified a violent attack in which Lamont body-slammed the elderly man head-first into the pavement.

In his report, Lamont claims that Daley “cocked his right hand back as if to throw a punch”; the officer “feared a physical attack was imminent,” to he “directed him [Daley] to the ground with an arm bar technique…. In the process of directing the subject to the ground, the right side/top forehead [of the victim] struck the pavement.” Apparently, Lamont “directed” the old man so forcefully that witnesses on the scene feared that they had just witnessed an act of homicide.

Eyewitness Sean Hill recalls the sickening noise made when Daley’s head collided with the asphalt: “Like a watermelon — pop!”

Daley remains in intensive care following emergency surgery to repair his broken neck. Assuming that he recovers from his ordeal, the police intend to prosecute him for assaulting the tax-devouring goon who attacked him.

“He grabbed the officer, pulled back his arm and said, `I’m not going anywhere until I knock out this cop,’” insists Orlando Police spokeswoman Sgt. Barbara Jones, who wasn’t there. Those who were there insist that Daley never uttered anything that could be construed as a threat — assuming, of course, that a decrepit octogenarian could possibly pose a threat to a valiant representative of the Regime’s domestic army.

Sgt. Jones, who like her professional peers has been taught to regard “officer safety” as the highest priority, asserts that Daley was a threat to the two-year veteran of the Orlando P.D.

“Everybody is focusing on the age,” she told local television station WFTV. “I am focusing on the action of this person. People, 84, can kill officers, too, can cold-cock my officer in the face, knock him out and now you’ve got an officer laying [sic] down on the ground with a gun, and everything is completely out of control.”

According to eyewitness Tim Scott, Lamont was all but palsied with terror over the “threat” posed by an 84-year-old man who could barely stand upright.

“I told him [Lamont] `Dude, you’re tougher than that,’” after the officer had assaulted Daley. “He said, `I didn’t know what he was going to do.’”

*Any officer who can be laid out by a hobbled 84-year-old man deserves to get his tax-fattened ass handed to him. Any nominal male who can list himself as a “victim” after beating up a crippled 84-year-old — as Lamont did in his official report charging Daley with “battery on a law enforcement officer” — doesn’t deserve to be called a man.*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Those "Fusion Centers" are the closest things to sulfurous pits of hell we can find on this side of the eternal night.


The KGB had the *exact same thing*, I'm trying my damndest to find the name in proper Russian.

----------


## pcosmar

> “Everybody is focusing on the age,” she told local television station WFTV. “I am focusing on the action of this person. People, 84, can kill officers, too, can cold-cock my officer in the face, knock him out and now you’ve got an officer laying [sic] down on the ground with a gun, and everything is completely out of control.”


And for God's sake someone certainly should have.

When will we quit being witnesses.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> And for God's sake someone certainly should have.
> 
> When will we quit being witnesses.


YouTube - Guards that Beat Fan are then Beaten by More Fans

----------


## Vessol

> YouTube - Guards that Beat Fan are then Beaten by More Fans


I love their faces when the Mundanes dare to lay a hand on them and then they attempt to run for the hills.

----------


## Matt Collins

YouTube - Cops on Camera

----------


## Vessol

Well I think I may have lost a friend over this. I posted this story and she seemed to take great offense to it. She defended his actions and called me a anti-police. I made a long post how I wasn't anti-police, but I was anti-violence and that a shiny badge does not make you above morality nor does it justify your actions. I then told her that she cannot call herself a Christian if she can justify in her head that somehow the cops actions were more morally correct then that of an old man grabbing the cops shoulder so he wouldn't fall over.

I then explained to her how as Lord Acton stated, power corrupts. And how as police have been given more and more power to enforce an increasingly absurd and morally questionable list of laws, they only grow more and more corrupt.

----------


## james1906

I've long held this theory that once you turn 80, you can pretty much do what you damn well please and get away with it.  This includes plowing your car through a farmers market.

Hopefully this will be the straw the broke the camels back.  But probably not.  I hope there's a group of rogue veterinarians in the Orlando area that will kidnap this pig and castrate him.

Has Alan Grayson said anything on this yet?

----------


## CCTelander

> Well I think I may have lost a friend over this. I posted this story and she seemed to take great offense to it. She defended his actions and called me a anti-police. I made a long post how I wasn't anti-police, but I was anti-violence and that a shiny badge does not make you above morality nor does it justify your actions. I then told her that she cannot call herself a Christian if she can justify in her head that somehow the cops actions were more morally correct then that of an old man grabbing the cops shoulder so he wouldn't fall over.
> 
> I then explained to her how as Lord Acton stated, power corrupts. And how as *police have been given more and more power to enforce an increasingly absurd and morally questionable list of laws*, they only grow more and more corrupt.



Professional police forces were created specifically to enforce such laws. Their purpose is, and has always been, to keep we mundanes in line.




> "Did you really think we want those laws observed?" said Dr. Ferris. "We want them to be broken. You'd better get it straight that it's not a bunch of boy scouts you're up against... We're after power and we mean it... There's no way to rule innocent men. The only power any government has is the power to crack down on criminals. Well, when there aren't enough criminals one makes them. One declares so many things to be a crime that it becomes impossible for men to live without breaking laws. Who wants a nation of law-abiding citizens? What's there in that for anyone? But just pass the kind of laws that can neither be observed nor enforced or objectively interpreted – and you create a nation of law-breakers – and then you cash in on guilt. Now that's the system, Mr. Reardon, that's the game, and once you understand it, you'll be much easier to deal with." ('Atlas Shrugged' 1957)

----------


## Kylie

Good video, Matt.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## MelissaWV

* * *

AF:  I saw this on the pseudo-local news here (there are so few real local stations that the Fox affiliate is out of Orlando).  They had a former police chief on as an "expert" who was trying to say that "we don't have all the facts" and that there are reports that "the elderly man might have had his fist cocked to punch the officer."  The anchor looked like it was a joke, and asked (pulling her fist back, too) whether or not that was really so threatening that it required a bodyslam that separated the brainstem from the spinal cord.  The guy sputtered quite a bit.

The trouble isn't that people are immune to this stuff, I don't think.  It seems to be the minority that take this kind of story and ignore it or side with the police.  The problem is that stories like this one are not widely-circulated.  Instead, you have cases like Rodney King that make national headlines... but there's room for justification in those.  Oh the victim was high!  He was huge!  He was "mouthing off" and the police officers feared for their very lives!  It was a bad neighborhood!  He might have been armed!  None of this really fits here.  

There is no way a fit young officer would, in his right mind, feel a need to respond that way to simply being touched by an 84-year-old man.  If the guy was going to punch him, then the cop could have ducked, or intercepted the fist, and hell if he wanted to he could have even been a total prick at that point and charged him with assaulting an officer.  I'm sure the case would have caused quite a few giggles at court.

Instead, you get this.  The cop gets all the protection in the world, and paid leave while it's all straightened out.  It's almost like diplomatic immunity at this point.  It's disgusting.

----------


## newyearsrevolution08

Its total bull$#@! plain and simple

----------


## osan

> how about the guillotine as an option.


How about 10 or 20 armed folks drawing down on the cop, arresting him on the spot, and if he gets cute, beating the hell out of him?

Until we start pushing back, this $#@! is only going to keep getting worse.  People need to start carrying, and I mean a LOT more people.  They must be willing to use their arms in defense of self and others as well.  That's my opinion, of course.  Do as your conscience moves.

----------


## osan

> the comments on the article are disturbing. "don't touch a cop"?
> 
> what are these guys - faberge eggs?


There you go, insulting the work of Fabergé!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> * * *
> 
> AF:  I saw this on the pseudo-local news here (there are so few real local stations that the Fox affiliate is out of Orlando).  They had a former police chief on as an "expert" who was trying to say that "we don't have all the facts" and that there are reports that "the elderly man might have had his fist cocked to punch the officer."  The anchor looked like it was a joke, and asked (pulling her fist back, too) whether or not that was really so threatening that it required a bodyslam that separated the brainstem from the spinal cord.  The guy sputtered quite a bit.
> 
> The trouble isn't that people are immune to this stuff, I don't think.  It seems to be the minority that take this kind of story and ignore it or side with the police.  The problem is that stories like this one are not widely-circulated.  Instead, you have cases like Rodney King that make national headlines... but there's room for justification in those.  Oh the victim was high!  He was huge!  He was "mouthing off" and the police officers feared for their very lives!  It was a bad neighborhood!  He might have been armed!  None of this really fits here.  
> 
> There is no way a fit young officer would, in his right mind, feel a need to respond that way to simply being touched by an 84-year-old man.  If the guy was going to punch him, then the cop could have ducked, or intercepted the fist, and hell if he wanted to he could have even been a total prick at that point and charged him with assaulting an officer.  I'm sure the case would have caused quite a few giggles at court.
> 
> Instead, you get this.  The cop gets all the protection in the world, and paid leave while it's all straightened out.  It's almost like diplomatic immunity at this point.  It's disgusting.


Couldn't agree more, it's a lack of exposure. That's one of the reasons I post these stories and also point out, over and over, that it's the feds and the training doing it, not "a few bad apples".

As I mentioned in a prior post, the force continuum is wide open and the training is one of "officer safety" and "situation control" above everything else. Basically, you are threat to be neutralized, by whatever means available and not a citizen to served and have your rights protected.

The media used to get some legs on these stories, but only if there was a racial element to play off of, like Rodney King. But even that's not the case anymore with the Oscar Grant execution in Oakland.

My conspiratorial mindset tells me that this is done on purpose, that those running the show have made a conscious effort to suppress or minimize these stories, knowing that the system is playing with blowtorches around powder barrels. Evidence of this is the deferential tone taken and the official titles that news reporters use to address the heroic men in blue.

Years ago, a nightly news report would say "cops today did so and so".

Now it's "law enforcement officers" with military ranks.

----------


## Mach

Let's put it this way, the cops couldn't do what they do if all of their lies weren't supported by the prosecutors, judges and on up the line.

I told the Judge that the Officer was lying outright in his report, that's not what really happened at all and the Judge said it right to my face, he believes the State, not me.... yes, they believe the State 100% of the time.... unless you have a video.

Get ready.
YouTube - Stormtroopin'-Ted Nugent

----------


## Vessol

> Couldn't agree more, it's a lack of exposure. That's one of the reasons I post these stories and also point out, over and over, that it's the feds and the training doing it, not "a few bad apples".
> 
> As I mentioned in a prior post, the force continuum is wide open and the training is one of "officer safety" and "situation control" above everything else. Basically, you are threat to be neutralized, by whatever means available and not a citizen to served and have your rights protected.
> 
> The media used to get some legs on these stories, but only if there was a racial element to play off of, like Rodney King. But even that's not the case anymore with the Oscar Grant execution in Oakland.
> 
> My conspiratorial mindset tells me that this is done on purpose, that those running the show have made a conscious effort to suppress or minimize these stories, knowing that the system is playing with blowtorches around powder barrels. Evidence of this is the deferential tone taken and the official titles that news reporters use to address the heroic men in blue.
> 
> Years ago, a nightly news report would say "cops today did so and so".
> ...


Huge militarization of the police force. Both terms and practices are being adapted into the police force.

----------


## Pericles

> Those "Fusion Centers" are the closest things to sulfurous pits of hell we can find on this side of the eternal night.


They need to be fed increasing amounts of disinformation, so they can spin their cycles on that, and get the wrong answer additionally.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> They need to be fed increasing amounts of disinformation, so they can spin their cycles on that, and get the wrong answer additionally.


I'm Anti Federalist and I endorse this message.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Here is the story:
> http://www.clickorlando.com/news/25076538/detail.html


Updates.

*Accounts diverge on arrest of senior*

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/...,4219619.story

----------


## jclay2

> Updates.
> 
> *Accounts diverge on arrest of senior*
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/...,4219619.story


Sounds just like that story of the cop citizen shootout:




> The lawyer said Daley has never had legal trouble. But Lamont has been investigated three times by the police internal-affairs division.
> 
> Lamont, who joined the department in December 2008, damaged his patrol car twice and was reprimanded, records show. In April, he wrongly arrested a man on a simple battery charge and had to ask a judge to release the man from jail. He received a written reprimand.

----------


## phill4paul

> Updates.
> 
> *Accounts diverge on arrest of senior*
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/...,4219619.story


  Oh look the officer had a record. If he would have been a mundane the charges would have been different.

  Transcripts: Attny for the state: Maximus Awad, Es-squire

  Two counts reckless endangerment with a motor vehicle and.. Oh my, Oh my... a prior battery charge. Well, your honor this surely shows that the accused has shown a penchant for violence in the past and we ask your honor...Oh, sorry. What is that you say? Oh, he is a police officer? 

  The AGs office drops all charges, and issue a statement of apology for the accused.

----------


## Anti Federalist

///

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Body-Slamming Grandpa, Cont.* 
Posted by William Grigg on September 21, 2010 03:17 PM 

http://www.lewrockwell.com/blog/lewr...tml#more-66078

Russ Smith, the tow truck operator involved in a confrontation with 84-year-old Orlando Daniel Daley last Sunday morning (September 19), told the local Fox News affiliate that the 84-year-old man was intoxicated and belligerent, but posed no conceivable threat to anyone.

Smith was sent to impound Daleys car, which was parked near the Ivanhoe Grocery Store (there is some dispute as to whether it was in a posted no-parking zone). The incident ended up with Daley being slammed head-first into the pavement, leaving him struggling for his life after emergency surgery to repair broken vertebrae. Predictably, the police have charged the victim with assaulting an officer for the supposed offense of provoking his assailant by touching his state-consecrated person.

Smith, an employee of Moldons Towing, recalls that Daley hit him at least three times, and three times I told him, `please, stop hitting me.  Somehow the private tow truck operator, unlike the 26-year-old Orlando police officer who body-slammed the crippled octogenarian in self-defense, was able to withstand this onslaught without resorting to retaliatory violence: The three hits I took from this older man was not hard at all [He] shouldnt have put his hand on me but at the same token I took into consideration that he was pretty elderly and it didnt hurt at all. Smith considered the incident so trivial that he didnt bother to tell the cops about it when they arrived:  I never mentioned the fact that he hit more or anything to the officer I didnt think it needed to go that far.

Eyewitness Faith Palermo, who told her daughter to make the 911 call that brought the cops to the scene (and what a helpful gesture that proved to be), says that Daley never struck Officer Travis Lamont, who was so terrified by being touched by an elderly Mundane that he face-planted the old man into the pavement. By her account, Daley whacked Lamont on the shoulder, then  shook him just slightly and said, Listen to me! You have to listen to me!

According to attorney Mark NeJame, who is representing Dalys family, the older man  who is almost entirely deaf, and was simply trying to communicate  was agitated because his car was not parked in a posted no-parking zone. He also reports that there have been three complaints filed against Officer Lamont, who has been on the force for roughly a year (although NeJame hastens to point out that little is known about the merits of those complaints).

The original 911 call described the elderly Daley as an ex-military man who was going crazy and threatening people. Another call described Daley as a little elderly man who was being chewed out by a woman who was screaming at him like a maniac and harassing Daley while his car was being towed.

A call made following the scuffle (that is, Lamonts assault) complained that Daley touched a police officer. This young police officer flips him through the air on his face.

Does the guy need paramedics? asked the dispatcher.

Well, hes 86 and he got slammed on his head, the caller replied. This is totally over the top. Believe me, Im going to be talking to the whole hierarchy up to the governor if I have to, because what you guys did is absolutely over the top  an 86-year-old man, flipping him on his head.

The calls suggest abundant bad blood between the owners of Ivahoe Grocery and the neighboring Caboose Bar, which precipitated an ugly mess that should have been carefully and patiently de-escalated. Unfortunately, de-escalation is a skill associated with peace officers, rather than the paramilitary caste commonly referred to as law enforcement officers. Couple that fact with the cultivated statist tendency of too many people to seek police intervention in petty disputes, and episodes of state-inflicted criminal violence of this kind are all but inevitable.

----------


## Anti Federalist

///

----------


## Anti Federalist

///

----------


## TNforPaul45

Bump

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Back from the dead.

Hadn't heard about this one yet.

What a goddamn shame.

ETA:

Jurors find OPD officer liable, award $880K, in excessive-force case

Daniel Daley leaves the Federal Courthouse at noon Thursday. Orlando Police Officer Travis Lamont testified in his own defense Thursday. Lamont is accused of using excessive force during a take down maneuver with 84-year-old Daniel Daley.

Daniel Daley leaves the Federal Courthouse at noon Thursday.… (George Skene, Orlando Sentinel )
7:18 p.m. EST, August 17, 2012|

By Amy Pavuk, Orlando Sentinel

*A federal jury Friday found that an Orlando police officer used excessive force when he took down an 84-year-old in a parking lot almost two years ago, breaking the elderly man's neck.*

*After deliberating for roughly three hours, the panel determined Officer Travis Lamont violated Daniel Daley's civil rights and awarded the World War II veteran $880,000 in damages.*

Daley had little to say about the verdict he as left the Orlando federal courthouse.

"I think they're right," he said, adding that he doesn't care about the money.

When asked what the lesson is to be learned, Daley replied: "Behave."

Daley's lawsuit against Lamont stems from an encounter he had with the officer in a parking lot off North Orange Avenue on Sept. 18, 2010.

Daley, who was upset his car was going to be towed, admitted he repeatedly tapped Lamont on his arm while asking the officer for assistance in the dispute.

Daley, now 86, said the tapping was only intended as a friendly gesture. The tow-truck driver also testified Daley repeatedly tapped him as he inquired why his car was being towed.

But Lamont told jurors the encounter with Daley escalated when the elderly man threatened to knock him out while simultaneously cocking his fist up to his chest.

The city claims Daley was drunk and belligerent — his blood alcohol level was 0.162 — and Lamont performed the armed-bar takedown on Daley because he was in fear.

Lamont, now 28, and city attorneys left the courthouse Friday without commenting to reporters.

"Every day police officers face difficult circumstances and make on-the-spot decisions in order to ensure the safety of our community. In this particular case, Mr. Daley admitted to lunging at and touching the officer at a time he had an elevated blood alcohol level," Orlando Police Department spokesman Sgt. Vince Ogburn said in a statement released Friday afternoon. "In this situation, the officer had to make the split-second decision of how much force to use in order to de-escalate the situation without harming the person involved."

Jurors heard testimony from witnesses and use-of-force experts throughout the week.

Witnesses who had been with Daley at The Caboose bar in the moments leading up to the controversial takedown testified they never saw Daley make a fist or make any threats toward Lamont. Those witnesses said they saw Lamont flip Daley and saw the elderly man's head strike the ground with his legs straight in the air.

Lamont's backup officer, Natasha Endrina, told the jury she saw Daley lunge at Lamont's neck. But she didn't see the takedown maneuver because she was in the process of getting out of her car.

Experts brought in by Daley's legal team said Lamont's actions were excessive and improper.

Criminologist George Kirkham called Lamont's armed-bar takedown "very extreme and unwarranted." Lamont never threatened to arrest Daley if he didn't stop touching him. He also did not try other tactics such as threatening him with chemical spray, a Taser or other measures, Kirkham said.

Daley initially filed suit against the city of Orlando and Lamont, but the charges against the city were dismissed this week — making Lamont the only defendant and focus of jury's decision.

"The federal court judge completely validated the City's training, policies and actions in this case by dismissing the City from all claims," Ogburn said via email. "As for Officer Lamont, we respect the jury's decision and are pleased that Mr. Daley has made a complete recovery."

During his closing argument Friday morning, Jason Recksiedler, one of Daley's attorneys, told the jury the case was about excessive force. He described Lamont as having "sudden and uncontrolled rage."

Daley, Recksiedler said, wasn't angry with Lamont. But Lamont was irritated that Daley kept patting him on the arm. Recksiedler said Daley was no gang member or street thug. He asked the jury what a reasonable officer would be afraid of.

Daley, the attorney said, was "just an old man upset about his car being towed."

Meanwhile, Lamont's attorney, Dennis O'Connor, told the jury the officer was cordial and he didn't intend to injure Daley.

"At worst, ladies and gentlemen, this was a mistake," O'Connor said.

Daley's attorneys asked the jury for more than $750,000 in damages, which includes past and future medical expenses.

*It wasn't immediately clear how the $880,000 will be funded.

Heather Fagan, the mayor's deputy chief of staff, said city officials are evaluating their options related to the case. The city is self-insured up to a certain limit and carries private insurance for anything over that amount.*

Fagan said officials have not determined how the insurance in this case will be applied.

hxxp://articles.orlandosentinel.com/2012-08-17/news/os-orlando-police-daniel-daley-trial-day-five-20120817_1_officer-travis-lamont-daniel-daley-excessive-force

----------


## DamianTV

> Back from the dead.
> 
> Hadn't heard about this one yet.
> 
> What a goddamn shame.
> 
> Anyone have an update on what happened to the man or the officer? 
> 
> I am just now starting to look and will post if I find anything new.


I hate to say it, but you'll be lucky to even find this factored into the Statistics.  Of course the Statistics are compiled by the very people that commit such atrocities against the People.  And so many wonder why the results of people like us doing the Math on those Statistics come up with VERY different results, and damn near EVERY interaction between a Cop and a Mundane results in some way shape or form of the Cop completely violating the Mundane, whether it be by Physical Violence, or by not respecting the Mundanes Rights to begin with and being pulled over with no valid cause.

JUST-US, not Justice.

----------

